#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Vitametik >

## ottelli

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrung in Vitametik-Behandlung? 
Ein Heilpraktiker will gegen meiner Hyperhidrose eine Vitametikbehandlung ansetzen. 
Wer weiß Rat? 
Grüße,
ottelli :Shocked:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo otteli,
soweit ich weiß, setzt man Vitametik bei muskulären Verspannungen ein, wobei im Halsbereich Impulse gesetzt werden, die den Körper zur Entspannung führen. Da muskuläre Verspannungen vielerlei Auswirkungen haben können, hört sich die Methode gut an. Erfahrung habe ich damit keine, bisher kannte ich das Verfahren nicht.
Nur darf man nicht vergessen, sich zuvor gut untersuchen zu lassen, um ernsthafte Erkrankungen ausschließen zu können. Wenn das schon geschehen ist und dir dein Heilpraktiker erklären kann, welchen Zusammenhang er mit der Hyperhidrose sieht, dann kannst du es ja mal ausprobieren. 
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Pianoman

Für das Behandlungsverfahren "Vitametik" sind keine spezifischen therapeutische Effekte bekannt, geschweige denn nachgewiesen. Vitametik ist - nach einem entsprechenden Gerichtsurteil - deshalb nicht als medizinische Therapie anzusehen, sondern als Wellness-Angebot.  
Mit Blick auf die bekannten Ursachen der Hyperhidrose ist ein grundsätzlich verbessernder Effekt mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auszuschließen.  
Allerdings freut sich der Heilpraktiker über den Umsatz. Das ist doch auch was, oder?

----------

